# pipe experience vs cigar



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey all. I'm relatively new to cigars, have only had a few and am just getting into the hobby. And with that the more I read this site the more I'm getting curious about pipes. 

I remember my grandfather smoking one when i was a kid and always loved the smell. Anytime I pass by someone smoking one it kind of brings me back. He quit many years ago and is now in a loosing battle with dementia and Alzheimers so its nice to go back.

I've been thinking I might like to give one a try. How do you find the experience compared to a cigar? Are smoke times comparable to cigars or can you have a quick smoke? Etc.

What should a newbie look for when buying a cheap beginner setup (new, used, style etc) and any other info/tips for someone considering getting into a pipe?


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Blake,
This site got me sucked into pipes as well. IMO, there really is no way to compare between pipes and cigars. They are both very different animals. Pipes can offer you as short or long a smoke as you like. There are pipes in all shapes and sizes for short and long smokes. In addition to pipe size, I have found some tobaccos I can let go out and relight even hours later and get the same flavors. For me, this works best with Virginias. The few times I tried that with a cigar, I was very disappointed. 

For a newbie pipe recommendation, I don't think you can go wrong with a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob. They are inexpensive, they smoke great, and very rarely have any issues with construction.

Tobacco recommendations are a little tougher. Since you are just starting on cigars as well, it will be tough to narrow down your preferences. In order to practice your technique and figure it all out, I would recommend something like Carter Hall or Prince Albert. I prefer Prince Albert, but they are both similar and good. There is a huge range of different flavors in pipe tobacco just as there are with cigars. If you don't like either of those baccies, but still enjoy the pipe, there is sure to be something you enjoy, but those two are a good starting point. 

The only other thing you really need is pipe cleaners. You will need something to tamp with, but golf tees, an appropriately sized stick, or your finger will work in the beginning. At some point I have used all those different options. Almost any fire source will work, but I would avoid torch lighters. Other than that, don't pack the pipe too tight, smoke slow, and enjoy.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

First you gotta decide if you're a man of patience and perseverance... Because unless it comes to you naturally, it takes time and effort and discouragement to be able to successfully smoke a pipe. I've owned pipes and have tried to start smoking regularly for years and failed, it's only been this summer that i've gotten really serious about it and have managed SOME success.
Having said that, when it finally does click its a really, really awesome experience. I love cigars, but pipes are just a whole different experience on every level.

Get a cob and Carter Hall or Prince Albert, read and watch a few tutorials and go at it! If you like it, you can keep practicing with the cob and OTC tobacco till you got your technique down pat and start experimenting with some others of the thousands of blends available.
If you don't like it, or if you get too frustrated with the learning curve, a Missuouri Meerschaum Legend + a pouch of Prince albert plus a simple pipe tool wont even have cost you 10 bucks.

EDIT:

Oh and you're gonna read this EVERYWHERE, so I might was well include it here too.

1: Pack LIGHTER
2: Tamp LESS
2: Smoke SLOWER

You'll find out why all of those are comparatives after your first pipe packed according to a tutorial.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

what are some good online retailers for pipes?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

bluenose said:


> what are some good online retailers for pipes?


http://www.pipesandcigars.com/
http://www.smokingpipes.com/
http://www.4noggins.com/
Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, Premium Cigars and Accessories at Milan Tobacconists Cigar and Pipe Shop in Roanoke, Virginia


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Just be sure to check shipping policies. Some will not ship to our northern neighbors. I am pretty sure 4noggins does, I'm not sure about the rest. It would be very disappointing to put together the perfect cart only to find out they won't ship to you.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

awesome, thanks

Yea that happens too often, fill cart, happily dig out credit card... and find out they don't ship up here.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

tmoran said:


> Just be sure to check shipping policies. Some will not ship to our northern neighbors. I am pretty sure 4noggins does, I'm not sure about the rest. It would be very disappointing to put together the perfect cart only to find out they won't ship to you.


good point- I didn't catch the OPs location. Milan and 4Noggins will both ship to Canada


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

IMO pipes and cigars, even though both being tobacco, are just so different. I would recommend doing the newbie trade here instead of ordering tins and trying a wide variety of things the guy sends you


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 on this site getting me sucked into pipe smoking 

I don't think this was mentioned earlier, but it's a good idea to dry out your tobacco before smoking, particularly the ones that come in a pouch.

Also, Dr. Grabow makes some pretty good and reasonably-priced briars. My pipe collection consists almost entirely of Dr. Gs and MM cobs.

Re the difference b/t pipe and cigar smoking... too numerous to list, so just jump in and find out for yourself!


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

Just curious, why are cob pipes typically preferred for new smokers? is it just cost or are there other benefits? I prefer the looks of a hardwood pipe but if cob is the way to go...

I was looking at a Missouri meerschaum ozzark mountain bent in cherry finish, for $4.45 from smokingpipes? Any opinion on these?



> Tobacco recommendations are a little tougher. Since you are just starting on cigars as well, it will be tough to narrow down your preferences.


 So far for cigars all I've really learned is I don't care much for spicy/peppery flavor, I've had some coffee infused which I've really enjoyed, Really seem to like creamy tastes if that helps any?


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

bluenose said:


> Just curious, why are cob pipes typically preferred for new smokers? is it just cost or are there other benefits? I prefer the looks of a hardwood pipe but if cob is the way to go...
> 
> I was looking at a Missouri meerschaum ozzark mountain bent in cherry finish, for $4.45 from smokingpipes? Any opinion on these?


Despite being a newb myself, I can answer this. Cobs are preferred for several reasons. Cost is a big one. It's easier to get into piping when a cob pipe only costs about $10, compared to even a cheaper briar pipe at around $40. Cobs also don't require a break-in period, meaning us newbs can smoke them with ease as soon as we get them. On top of that cobs tend to smoke rather cool, so it's a nice, mild smoke rather than a harsh and hot smoke. Simply put, it's cheap and allows us to work on technique without worrying about much of anything else.

As for a MM, I just got a legend the other day and it's a great pipe so far. I don't know about retailers in your area, but here cost was a wash on ordering online vs. buying in a store. $7.00 with tax to go Walgreens and pick one up vs. $9.00 with shipping to get one from pipes and cigars. I haven't tried the Ozark model, but from what I've read about it, it's comparable to a cob, just make sure you sand any of the stain out of the bowl before you light up.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The cob is preferable to the MM hardwood pipes because the cob smokes cooler. One big difference between pipes and cigars is cost. You can smoke a pipe for almost a week for the cost of a good cigar. I find the tobacco is the big issue in pipe smoking. If you find one you like, it is a pleasure. If you smoke one that is not to your taste, you will be sorely disappointed. The newbie trade is the way to go. For the price of a tin or two you can try a good variety and get an idea what you like.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

Between the cost and smoke times (it gets cold out here in the winter) I think I'm going to give one a try. Thanks


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Another benefit of cobs - they're very absorbent and therefore more forgiving of the noob tendency to smoke too fast (rather guilty of this myself).


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

sounds like I'd be better off to start with a cob then, thanks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A big advantage to starting with a cob in my opinion is that wide open draw: you will learn to load a pipe properly in record time, or else you're going to be eating tobacco. I'm convinced that my early cob sped up the learning curve quite a bit.


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

I am also new to cigars, but have found the experience quite enjoyable and am now interested in pipes. One question I have and did not see is how you smoke them? Do you not inhale like cigars? Also, is the nicotine intake more or less?


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

I find pipes and cigars to be two completely different animals as well. There are ups and downs no matter which you choose. 

While there is a way to smoke a cigar, a pipe must truly learned to be smoked. Any fool can take a bunch of pipe tobacco and throw it in a jar, but maintaining a humidor is definitely something that must be researched. 

I find that I really have to plan my time around a cigar because I don't want it to go to waste. Where as I can start a pipe and have it go out and finish it later. 

They're both incredibly enjoyable when you get used to them though.

I think everyone has listed all the vendors that I know of


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicks85 said:


> I am also new to cigars, but have found the experience quite enjoyable and am now interested in pipes. One question I have and did not see is how you smoke them? Do you not inhale like cigars? Also, is the nicotine intake more or less?


Most do not inhale. As with cigars, nicotine content varies. Generally the flavored aromatics are quite low while ropes and twists will knock your socks off. Everything else just depends on the blend.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicks85 said:


> I am also new to cigars, but have found the experience quite enjoyable and am now interested in pipes. One question I have and did not see is how you smoke them? Do you not inhale like cigars? Also, is the nicotine intake more or less?


Pipes, like cigars should not be inhaled. The nicotine level depends on the tobacco. Just as their are mild cigars and strong cigars, there are mild pipe tobaccos and strong pipe tobaccos. In fact, the mildest pipe tobaccos are milder than the mildest cigars and the strongest pipe tobaccos are stronger than the strongest cigars. I started smoking cigars when I was twelve (in those days there was no age restriction on tobacco) and didn't smoke a pipe until I was in college. The two experiences, while different, are closer than anything else is to either one. If you find the right tobacco for your taste, a pipe is as enjoyable as a cigar. My favorite cigar is La Gloria Cubana series R and my favorite pipe tobacco is Dunhill Royal Yacht. They are not the same, but have a lot in common.


----------

